# Vintage Bicycle Identification Help Needed :-)



## ginatet (Jun 19, 2019)

I'm looking for help identifying the purple streamlined bicycle. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jun 19, 2019)

looks like a super sonda


----------



## Damo (Jul 5, 2019)

Anyone ideas on the origin of this trike?

It was purchased in Adelaide Australia approx 1924 and when there was a handlebar you would push/pull the bars to move.


----------



## Chaff1977 (Aug 26, 2019)

It looks like a Cyclops Flivver thats had a hard life


----------

